# Ultimate Service Experience (Not Quite).



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Last Thursday I sent my D in for the second oil change service + reprogramming of the ECU.
I have driven over 35,000 KM in 12 months and had the first service done last July (took delivery on 21 Nov 2009).

When I checked in with the SA at the dealership that I bought my D from I was told that only the reprogramming of the ECU would be done since I already had the oil changed in July as BMW maintenance covers for oil change up to 12 months in between service!

I said to the SA that he'd better check the onboard computer as it clearly shows that I have 140KM to go before I need an oil change.
He did so then agreed to do the oil change (he had scratched out the oil change from the work order).

I then went to get my loaner car from another SA and was told that I could only get a Mini instead of a 328i.
I said "No way! I was promised a 328i as I need a car with BT phone conectivity for my business use for the day.
Grudgingly she gave ma a 328i which has no iDrive or Nav.
I asked the SA to help me connect my BlackBerry which he could not figure out how to do.
He called another Tech to help get it connected.

I came back around 5 pm and got my D back and was so glad to be back in the D.

The next morning I started up the D and up came the warning that the car will not start in 1,500 KM unless the DEF is refilled!
I called the SA and said why wasn't the DEF refilled since a 35,000 KM oil change was done the day before?

He checked and said the DEF was indeed not refilled and to please bring back the car and it will be done immediately and would take half an hour to do.
So I went back on Saturday morning to have it done.

Meanwhile I had also sent in an email to the Dealership (from their website/contact) to express my disappointment in the service provided being not up the standard of the "Ultimate Driving Experience" promoted by BMW. I mentioned that their Service Department appears to be not properly trained to handle the diesel and detail my above experience.

While I was waiting for the DEF refill the CA saw me and ask if I had made up my mind about the 535xi that I was thinking of buying which I had test driven a week earlier.
I said I am not sure after my last service experience!
I said as I have indicated if a 535d is available I would order one on the spot but I am not sold on a 535xi which doesn't have the FE of the D and with current premium gas hitting $1.20/litre why would I get a gasser when a diesel makes much more sense?

I told him unless BMW brings in the 535d I might seriously order a M-B E350 BlueTec which I had also test driven recently.

Other than the DEF the D seems happy with the service and the reprogramming of the ECU seems to have changed the iDrive a bit. Now when I get a phone call, if I have the split screen activated, only half of the display is taken by the display of the call while the other half still display the NAV. Before this the entire display would be taken by the call display.
Of course I found out that during the call I can click NAV and select Map and the NAV will come back on.

Well so much for the Ultimate Driving Experience! But I guess it's not BMW's fault just human errors at the dealership except a great inconvenience as I had to go back twice and wasted my time when I could be working.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

bummer, not a dig at you at all, but I guess these days we all need to make sure when we go in for service that prior to them starting the SA and ourselves both have a clear understanding of what will be done and then prior to leaving we double check to make sure all we expected was done.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Since BMW changed its service plan many SAs are unsure of what to do and what not. When I went in for service my SA said they will only do ECU reprogramming but once I showed him only 30miles are left to next oil change then he agreed on doing Oil change and DEF. You have to be aware else they will make you go and back forth. He expressed they were specifically instructed if key doesn't register that car requires new service or what not then dont do it.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Endras BMW? I've had good experiences with them so far.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Kanuck said:


> Endras BMW? I've had good experiences with them so far.


Yes it's Endras BMW in Durham.
My first service last July went without a hitch and they did both the oil change as well as refill the DEF.
But this time I guess a different SA who may not be familiar with the D may not reliaze that the DEF refill is also required?

I have no issues with the dealership as it's very close to my house and I have a good relationship with both the sales manager as well as the CA.

At the rate I am driving my 80,000 KM free maintenance + warranty will be up by the end of next year or earlier.

I'm not sure if extended warranty is the right way to go due to my high mileage.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

It really comes down to dealer competence. If the dealer is not up to speed on the service requirements for the d, you might as well try to find another dealer who is. I have had real bad dealer experiences and real good dealer experiences. Fortunately, I am on the good dealer experience now. The first 2 dealer service visits when I was going through the lemon law process on my ex-E93 were disasters (although I got 2 failed repair attempts in the bargain, so maybe not all that bad; but still...). As a result of the ex-E93 lemon law experience, I found a dealer whose service department knows their stuff. Even better for me, the SA I work with is leasing an X5d, so they are personally invested in the service requirements of the M57 engine....  :thumbup:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

anE934fun said:


> It really comes down to dealer competence. If the dealer is not up to speed on the service requirements for the d, you might as well try to find another dealer who is. I have had real bad dealer experiences and real good dealer experiences. Fortunately, I am on the good dealer experience now. The first 2 dealer service visits when I was going through the lemon law process on my ex-E93 were disasters (although I got 2 failed repair attempts in the bargain, so maybe not all that bad; but still...). As a result of the ex-E93 lemon law experience, I found a dealer whose service department knows their stuff. Even better for me, the SA I work with is leasing an X5d, so they are personally invested in the service requirements of the M57 engine....  :thumbup:


Since you're also in the bay area, do you mind telling which dealer it is? Thanks!


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> It really comes down to dealer competence. If the dealer is not up to speed on the service requirements for the d, you might as well try to find another dealer who is.


This sort of stuff surprises me. BMW has invested a lot of development and money into having keys and computer systems to track service requirements. I would like to think that when the computer reads the key, it could/would simply print-out the exact service actions that should be done and that particular VIN.

It's not like years ago when a technician had to refer to paper documents/files, and manually check for what is relevant to a particular vehicle.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Penguin said:


> This sort of stuff surprises me. BMW has invested a lot of development and money into having keys and computer systems to track service requirements. I would like to think that when the computer reads the key, it could/would simply print-out the exact service actions that should be done and that particular VIN.
> 
> It's not like years ago when a technician had to refer to paper documents/files, and manually check for what is relevant to a particular vehicle.


Still someone has to read the history. For exmample I and someone else had their engine underfilled by 1 quart of oil. Why? Well it's because the technician thought the 335d holds the same amount of oil as the 335i which is 6.9 quarts when my model (red dipstick) takes 8.2 quarts.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Still someone has to read the history. For exmample I and someone else had their engine underfilled by 1 quart of oil. Why? Well it's because the technician thought the 335d holds the same amount of oil as the 335i which is 6.9 quarts when my model (red dipstick) takes 8.2 quarts.


Agreed, but I still would hope that the computer when it reads the key and prints "change the oil," would also be smart enough to know it's a diesel and print-out "Replenish the DEF." I guess it's possible that he does do this and the technicians simply do not read what it prints, but I would hope that's not the case.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

roots said:


> Since you're also in the bay area, do you mind telling which dealer it is? Thanks!


Peter Pan is the dealer and Tommy Fong is the SA.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Penguin said:


> Agreed, but I still would hope that the computer when it reads the key and prints "change the oil," would also be smart enough to know it's a diesel and print-out "Replenish the DEF." I guess it's possible that he does do this and the technicians simply do not read what it prints, but I would hope that's not the case.


You may be anticipating too much. I doubt the BMW service computer spits out a work order that says to pull 8 quarts of LL-04 spec oil and the M57 edition oil filter (larger and longer/taller than the gasser oil filter) for an oil and filter change. What I did see was that the dealer service computer interfaces with the BMW service computer and checks the VIN for outstanding service campaigns and specifies the service campaigns to be performed based on the car's VIN. The dealer I have been using for service on the d (Peter Pan, who is owned by the Penske group) has a service system that specifies what parts are to be pulled based on vehicle type (which I presume is based on the VIN). I know this because the dealer had a mistake in the oil to be used when I took the car in for a post break-in 1,200 mile oil and filter change. The oil that was specified was what was used for the M3 cars. I knew about the M3 oil because prior to my ex-E93, I had owned a 2006 M3, and the part number sounded similar. I pointed out the discrepancy and the SA checked and acknowledged the error. I did not see a similar service requirements system at the service department of the dealer that sold me the ex-E93.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> You may be anticipating too much. I doubt the BMW service computer spits out a work order that says to pull 8 quarts of LL-04 spec oil and the M57 edition oil filter (larger and longer/taller than the gasser oil filter) for an oil and filter change


Nah, I don't expect it to print out any technical details, such as how many quarts, etc. But I would expect it to know it's a diesel engine and print "DEF service/replenishment," and the technician to use the technical database to see/printout what this means.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> I know this because the dealer had a mistake in the oil to be used when I took the car in for a post break-in 1,200 mile oil and filter change.


I printed-out a label specifying the oil to be used, using one of those laminate labeling machines, and put the label next to the oil fill before taking mine in. No guarantees, but I figure it can't hurt. The label says, using multiple strips:

*"Diesel Engine, Do Not Use Regular BMW Oil, Use BMW-Specified Castrol SLX Professional OE 5W-30 Only"*


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Last time I took my car in, which I think was 1-2 months ago, he put the key into the reader and noted to me that I am almost to the point where he could do an early oil change for it under the free maintenance. He then went on to tell me about how the car needed the brake fluid flushed, it had reached the service date for that as I recall. Then some other things, all via just plugging that key into his reader. So I actually am a little surprised the thing does not mention the DEF, when it mentions all that other information.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I got a call from the dealership apologising for the way my last service was handled.
The service manager said to see him on my next service and he will make sure it's handled peoperly.

I'm looking forward to see how the D (RWD) handles this winter with winter tires.


----------



## GoVols! (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to say that reading some of these threads about dealers jacking folks around makes me very appreciative of my dealer in Omaha. Never had anything but positive experiences with them. They give me estimated times for the X to be ready and if it isnt, they call me in plenty of time to avoid driving there for no reason. Truthfully, I like sending it in for service because I get to drive a 3er for a day or two.

Maybe Im just easy to deal with....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The current dealer i deal with is very easy to deal with and good about calling aboutthe status o things. The first dealer I dealt with was a horrible experience. I recently learned my neighbor had a horrible dealer experience at the same place I used to go to. He told me he will never go back to that place again.


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> Last Thursday I sent my D in for the second oil change service + reprogramming of the ECU.
> I have driven over 35,000 KM in 12 months and had the first service done last July (took delivery on 21 Nov 2009).
> 
> When I checked in with the SA at the dealership that I bought my D from I was told that only the reprogramming of the ECU would be done since I already had the oil changed in July as BMW maintenance covers for oil change up to 12 months in between service!
> ...


Just had mine in for first oil change @7000K at same dealership. Really good experience but a little too long (2hrs). However they were really busy and squeezed me in so no biggy. Cost was $150, used the right oil and checked DEF level too (80%). He checked levels by tapping into computer so there is a code for that. Best part was I stood right there while he did the work and the tech answered all my questions. The bay was attached to the reception area so I just went over. He did a complete inspection underneath tires wheel bearing play etc. Young guy but he knew what he was about. Fortunately so did I thanks to this forum.....thanks guys. I figure maybe DC-IT shook them up a little . Made sure to give SM a thumbs up too.


----------

